# Advised to stop using own eggs at 41



## Jennyba (Jul 5, 2016)

Just had egg transfer of 3 donor embryos today all grade a. I only had 4 eggs and one only made it to day 3 before 'arresting' today on day 5. Advised by doctor to use fresh donor eggs in future if i need a 4th cycle. Was very upset as wasn't expecting to give up on my eggs so soon 😪 trying to be positive.

I was shocked as 6 months ago on my 2nd attempt i got 10 eggs, 2 made it to transfer on day 5 being grade 1.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jenny contact serum and get them to look at your hormone profile before you make any decisions, they may change medication and protocol which can make a difference x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Btw I had a 3 day transfer rather than risking arrest (apparently some eggs do better put back earlier)


----------

